# Removing Rear Deck



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ive read the GAQ on b14nissan.org, but its not helping me. I took the side panel off, but I cant get the side window panel out. Do I just pull really hard and the pins will ease, or is there glue or how do I get it out? I cant believe I have to do so much work to get a little stinking panel out!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Never Mind, I just bent the thing up and then it popped out, no need to take out any panels, that is just insane. Just bend it up and then it pops out, takes a minute, and you need no tools.


----------

